# 22-250 Ammo



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought a 22-250 rifle, can anyone tell me what a good grain and round to buy for it? I want to shoot out to 200 yrds at prairie dogs thur to yotes. Thanks fellow hunter.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a nice Interarms .22-250 with a custom length barrel. I have shot so many .22-250s and one thing stands out in my mind. I find that whatever I shoot from them, I get killer accuracy. Hornady makes a nasty little 40 grain load that gets incredible velocity. That would be a fun one on your prairie dogs I think. Honestly though, unless you are picky, I would get the Remington lead tips. They are about the cheapest you can find at most stores and like I said, whatever you shoot you'll reap good accuracy. That's why you bought the .22-250 I imagine. It's a wonderful rifle and anything you shoot from it will yield impressive flat shooting. Sight it in for 200 and you will be good at 100, 300, and 400 if you have a little practice. Not very often do we get the chance to test out how accurate the .22-250 really can be. Good luck finding what you enjoy shooting the most, you have a terrific caliber.


----------

